# Cách tẩy da chết cho từng vùng da trên cơ thể



## nusy (31/5/18)

Có nhiều cách tẩy da chết cho từng vùng da quan trọng hiệu quả nhất không phải ai cũng biết đến. Hãy cùng chúng tôi tìm hiểu các cách tẩy da chết cho từng vùng trên cơ thể nhé.

Một trong những phương pháp làm đẹp giúp bạn cải thiện làn da rõ rệt chính là tẩy da chết. Tuy nhiên, mỗi vùng da trên cơ thể lại có kết cấu khác nhau nên việc chọn đúng cách tẩy da chết cho từng vùng da là rất quan trọng. Cùng chúng tôi tham khảo để thực hiện nhé:

*1. ĐẦU*
Nếu không đề cập, chắc bạn cũng sẽ không để ý rằng da đầu cũng tồn tại tế bào chết cần loại bỏ. Việc này là do thời tiết nắng nóng, tóc tiếp xúc với nhiều bụi bẩn, da dầu ra mồ hôi khiến cho lỗ chân lông bị tắc. Thêm vào đó, những mỹ phẩm hỗ trợ cho tóc như gel, mousse xịt tóc cũng góp phần làm cho da chết tích tụ. Đó là việc bạn thường xuyên thấy những mảng da đầu tróc nhỏ ra. Nếu không chú ý sẽ còn dễ phát sinh ra nấm gây ngứa ngáy khó chịu. Vì vậy, cách tẩy da chết cho đầu là tìm mua những sản phẩm gội có chứa Salicylic Axit (chất tẩy tế bào chết) để giúp da chết được loại bỏ. Một tuần bạn nên sử dụng xen kẽ 2 – 3 lần dầu gội này với dầu gội bình thường để vẫn đảm bảo tẩy da chết cho da đầu và độ bóng mượt cho mái tóc.

_


Sản phẩm gợi ý: Bộ dầu gội L’oreal chứa hoạt chất Salicylic Axit dành cho tóc_​
*2. MẶT*
Gương mặt chắc có lẽ là vùng da quan trọng nhất, là “mặt tiền” để bạn xuất hiện trong bất kì hoàn cảnh nào. Cho nên cách tẩy da chết cho mặt sẽ có phần cầu kì và tỉ mỉ hơn. Có 2 phương pháp để thực hiện:

+ _*Tẩy da chết vật lý (cơ học)*_: thường sử dụng các hạt nhỏ để đẩy sạch đi những lớp da cũ xỉn màu, khô nẻ tích tụ trên da, giúp kích thích quá trình thay mới tế bào, làm giảm các vết thâm sạm trên da. Lựa chọn những sản phẩm có hạt cát vừa phải để khi ma sát không làm tổn thương bề mặt da. Bên cạnh đó cũng có những hỗn hợp thiên nhiên như yến mạch + sữa chua không đường cũng là một gợi ý tốt cho da mặt.

+ *Tẩy da chết hoá học*: sử dụng các sản phẩm đặc trị có chứa Salicylic Axit (BHA/AHA) giúp thay đổi độ pH trên da, kích thích quá trình sản sinh collagen và hỗ trợ cung cấp các vitamin, chất chống oxy hóa cho lớp tế bào da mới. Lựa chọn BHA nếu da bạn là làn da dầu, muốn tẩy da chết từ sâu bên trong giúp làm sạch bã nhờn, mụn ẩn và thông thoáng lỗ chân lông. Với AHA chỉ hoạt động thích hợp trên làn da khô để đẩy lùi các vết nhăn, thâm nám trên bề mặt da.

_


Sản phẩm gợi ý: Bộ đôi BHA và AHA sử dụng hàng ngày thương hiệu Paula’s choice_​
*3. MÔI*
Đôi môi rất quan trọng trong việc trang điểm. Tuy nhiên mọi người lại thường bỏ qua vùng da nhỏ bé này khiến môi hay bị bong tróc, đánh son không đều màu. Vì vậy, duy trì thói quen tẩy da chết cho môi sẽ giúp bạn thoả thích đánh nhiều màu son mới lạ. Cách tẩy da chết cho môi cũng rất đơn giản, chỉ cần trộn đường cát với một ít dầu dừa, hoặc đường và mật ong rồi massage lên môi cho đến khi đường tan hết thì rửa sạch với nước là việc tẩy da chết cho môi đã hoàn thành. Ngay sau đó, bạn nên thoa một lớp son dưỡng để môi mềm mại và đủ ẩm. Cách này sẽ giúp đôi môi bạn mềm mịn thách thức cả thời tiết lạnh khô nẻ đấy.




*4. CỔ*
Cũng như da mặt, cổ là vùng da nhạy cảm nhanh chóng xuất hiện những dấu hiệu lão hoá đầu tiên như nhăn nheo, chảy xệ. Các chị em phụ nữ thường truyền tai nhau rằng chỉ cần nhìn vùng da cổ sẽ đoán được ngay độ tuổi của cô nàng bất chấp da mặt có căng mịn đến đâu. Vì vậy để có thể tự tin vẻ đẹp của mình, bạn nên chăm sóc vùng da cổ thật chu đáo. Thường xuyên tẩy tế bào chết cho da cổ nhẹ nhàng bằng cách: trộn hỗn hợp gừng tươi, dầu oliu và muối tắm. Mỗi tuần bân nên thực hiện 2 lần thao tác này, sau đó lựa chọn kem dưỡng cho vùng cổ để dưỡng da mềm mịn hơn.




*5. LƯNG, NGỰC*
Lưng và ngực là vùng da dày sừng trên cơ thể. Vào thời điểm nắng nóng hay thời tiết chuyển mùa, hai vùng da này cũng khá nhạy cảm nên thường xuyên bị nổi mụn làm các bạn gái thiếu tự tin để diện những bộ cánh quyến rũ. Việc tẩy da chết cho vùng da này cũng giúp bạn ngăn chặn được nguyên nhân gây mụn và giúp sáng mịn da hơn.

_


Sản phẩm gợi ý: Sữa tắm có hạt giúp tẩy tế bào chết cho cơ thể Neutrogena_​
Với vùng da này, bạn có thể dùng phương pháp tẩy tế bào chết cơ học. Hãy dùng bã cà phê trộn với một ít nước vừa đủ ẩm rồi massage lên da theo chuyển động vòng tròn. Bạn có thể áp dụng cách này 2-3 lần mỗi tuần để duy trì một tấm lưng không mụn, đồng thời còn hỗ trợ massage cho vòng ngực căng tròn, da đều màu, nhanh nhả nắng. Một chút bã cà phê cũng là cách tẩy da chết cho vùng nách, vừa giúp làm sáng màu vùng da này, ngăn ngừa viêm lỗ chân lông và còn giúp khử mùi tốt.

*6. CÁNH TAY, BÀN TAY*
Để tự tin mặc trang phục thật đẹp thì cánh tay, bàn tay cũng góp phần không hề nhỏ. Nhất là sau các chuyến đi biển mùa Hè, vùng da này cũng trở nên sạm màu do tiếp xúc nhiều với ánh nắng. Để tẩy tế bào chết cho vùng da này, bạn nên sử dụng những loại gel tẩy da chết dạng kì có chứa hoạt chất Salicylic Axit (AHA/BHA) để lấy đi lớp da sần sùi khiến da mới trông mềm mịn hơn.

*7. CHÂN, ĐÙI*
Nếu bạn không sở hữu một đôi chân dài thẳng tắp thì làn da nuột nà mềm mịn sẽ bù đắp lại sự quyến rũ cho đôi chân của bạn. Để đạt được điều này, bạn cũng nên chăm sóc tẩy da chết cho phần đùi và bắp chân. Ngoài việc sử dụng muối tắm, bạn cũng nên dùng thêm xơ mướp hoặc bông tắm, cọ cơ thể kết hợp với xà bông khi tắm mỗi ngày. Cách tẩy da chết này có thể dễ dàng loại bỏ tế bào chết và bụi bẩn trên da chân của bạn mà cũng không mất quá nhiều thời gian để chăm sóc.

_


Bông tắm và cọ tắm là dụng cụ đang được ưa chuộng của phái đẹp_​
*8. BÀN CHÂN*
Bàn chân chính là nơi giúp bạn tự tin sải bước trên những đôi giày cao gót. Vì thế, lòng bàn chân và gót là nơi dễ bị chai sần do thời gian đứng, di chuyển. Cách tẩy da chết đơn giản và hiệu quả nhất cho vùng da này là dùng đá kỳ chân, dụng cụ dễ tìm mua ở siêu thị. Ngoài ra, nếu có thời gian, bạn nên đến những salon chăm sóc để bào phần da dưới gót chân để gót mềm và không bị chai sần.




_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

